# Medicare HMO's



## Gemini18 (Jan 6, 2010)

answered


----------



## amjordan (Jan 6, 2010)

*MLM Number MM6740 Revised*

If you look at the MLM MM6740 Revised, it does state in the Provider Types Affected _"It does not apply to Medicare Advantage or non-Medicare insurers." _ With that said, you still need to check with your plans that have the Medicare Advantage products.  The information we have received for our area from UHC Medicare Advantage and Humana Medicare Advantage is they will follow CMS and not be accepting Consult codes.  I believe you can find this information on their websites.


----------



## Gemini18 (Jan 6, 2010)

amjordan said:


> If you look at the MLM MM6740 Revised, it does state in the Provider Types Affected _"It does not apply to Medicare Advantage or non-Medicare insurers." _ With that said, you still need to check with your plans that have the Medicare Advantage products.  The information we have received for our area from UHC Medicare Advantage and Humana Medicare Advantage is they will follow CMS and not be accepting Consult codes.  I believe you can find this information on their websites.



Thanks Angela


----------

